# Lost recordings on DP7200!



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't know how many of you are still using the DP 7100/7200 receivers, but I have 2 0f them, plus a 942 that has been a pleasure to use these last few years.

The 7200's go back 6 years, and with all the living hell they put me thru, I've never had all my recordings erased!

I was watching something recorded on the 942, and noticed the 7200 flashing, like it does at 3am, to download. It wouldn't stop, and there was no picture or sound, so I shut it down, and when I turned it back on again, all seemed fine, until I checked my personal tv! 

All my recordings were gone!

Has anyone had this happen to their 7200 recently?

This did not happen to the second 7200, and both have the same software.

Did they download new software recently? 

BTW, this happened in the afternoon today!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Are any unusual noises coming from the hard disk?


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

music_beans,

No, and after it happened, it keep on going, and recorded all the shows that I set on the timers.

Why would the receiver download something in the middle of the afternoon?

I think that it has something to do with a new version of software, but haven't been keeping track of it lately.

The hdd seems to be fine.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll bet you had a power surge or very short power outage. That may cause a 7100/7200 to lose its recordings. Longer power outages don't seem to cause a problem. It is a good idea to get a small UPS for ANY DVR.

There has not been any new software updates for the 7100/7200s lately. You can check that here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

When the 7100/7200 loses its guide or OS (which can happen after a power outage) it need to re-load it. That may be the download that you saw.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Bill R;

Thanks for the suggestion, but my entire home theater is on UPS backup with a auto voltage regulator. 

When I first got the 942, for the first day or so, I had it go direct to the wall outlet, and any fluctuation in voltage, and it would reset itself. It is on the same house circuit with a ups, and I was watching it when the 7200 did it's thing and it was fine.

BTW, it(7200) has been fine since, and is happy making new recordings on it's freshly cleaned HDD.

The only thing is, that I lost so much programming,and that most likely will never be on again.


----------



## mshep (Mar 29, 2006)

My 7200 has not had any problems recently - it has been very stable (knock on wood) for quite a while. 

However, I lost all of my saved programs last year. I came home one day and everything was gone. I couldn't explain it and suspected a new software download. But there was no new software version. The unit functioned normally for a couple of months and then it happened again - everything was lost again. 

Other wierd things were happening too - like the program guide wouldn't update overnight. I decided to replace the hard drive and everything has been fine since.

I'd be thinking about a hard drive upgrade if I were you.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

SingleAction said:


> I don't know how many of you are still using the DP 7100/7200 receivers, but I have 2 0f them, plus a 942 that has been a pleasure to use these last few years.
> 
> The 7200's go back 6 years, and with all the living hell they put me thru, I've never had all my recordings erased!
> 
> ...


how full was it there use to be a bug where if the box was near full or hit over 50 recorded shows it would wipe everything.


----------



## jayally (Sep 7, 2005)

I have 2 7200's. 1 has been fine but it does not seem to record shows I set up to record weekly, Sometimes it's great and other times I think I must be going crazy when I can't find them. My 2nd one has a loud whinning sound and has for some time. I don't even bother trying to record shows because most of the time the guide shows "no information". I lose signal and program guide on it on a regular basis and then it comes back on it's own at random. It has gotten to the point where I can't deal with it anymore. I finally got Dish to replace it with a 501 after calling to complain about the problem many times. 

I have been happy with the dishplayer and lucky they lasted as long as they have. I wish I knew how to replace the hard drive but I am not very good with electonic 'guts' as it sounds like that is what may be the problem, especially with the loud whine.

I wish Dish would stop trying to make so much money off the monthly "extra" fees. It's hard to go from a receiver with no fee to one that pretty much does the same thing but you have to pay more for it. I would like to upgrade to a dual tuner using 1 receiver for both tv's but it is not cost effective.


----------



## gtoph (Aug 16, 2004)

jayally said:


> I have 2 7200's. 1 has been fine but it does not seem to record shows I set up to record weekly, Sometimes it's great and other times I think I must be going crazy when I can't find them. My 2nd one has a loud whinning sound and has for some time. I don't even bother trying to record shows because most of the time the guide shows "no information". I lose signal and program guide on it on a regular basis and then it comes back on it's own at random. It has gotten to the point where I can't deal with it anymore. I finally got Dish to replace it with a 501 after calling to complain about the problem many times.


You're correct, sounds like you HD was going bad.... it's spinning all the time when you are watching TV, so after x number of years, it's bound to fail.



jayally said:


> I have been happy with the dishplayer and lucky they lasted as long as they have. I wish I knew how to replace the hard drive but I am not very good with electonic 'guts' as it sounds like that is what may be the problem, especially with the loud whine.


Just a matter of two cables and a few screws to secure it, pretty easy, even for the technology challenged.



jayally said:


> I wish Dish would stop trying to make so much money off the monthly "extra" fees. It's hard to go from a receiver with no fee to one that pretty much does the same thing but you have to pay more for it. I would like to upgrade to a dual tuner using 1 receiver for both tv's but it is not cost effective.


[/QUOTE]

I agree, the nickle and dimeing for all the little extras suck. Not that I am a dish supporter by -any- means, but pretty much everyone does it and at least their fees are lower than most others.


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just lost all recordings on my 7100 too. I had read somewhere that it might happen if it got full. The last time I looked it had about 14% space left and had a couple recordings scheduled. It's the first time this has happened. I've owned the 7100 for several years. I got it off eBay, w/o card, to upgrade my original old simple model 1000 cus the 1000 didn't show song titles on the music channals. At the time dish was willing to marry the card from my old receiver to the 7100. Never got the DVR function then but the pause live tv was cool. Eventually I replaced the 7100 when Dish offered a deal on the high def 6000. Once or twice I inquired about adding the 7100 back as a second receiver if they would enable the record function without a DVR fee. They wouldn't. The 7100 sat in the closet untill I learned about upgrading the hard disk. About 2 years ago I added the 7100 as a 2nd receiver with a 80 gig drive and DVR enabled. Finally I could record with it Wow! The 6000 went in the basement with a used CRT projector that needs the 6000's VGA or RGBHV output.


----------



## Info2c (Dec 29, 2004)

My DishPlayer-7200, is still a joy! It sits in a guest room with a whisper fan on top and plugged into an APC. And yes, I'm still a "WEBBIE" under the 2-for-1 Plan....email: [email protected]! I had a "Thumbs-Down!" TIVO seven years ago and got rid of it because it was not reliable... Plus it was designed for people that could not set the time on their VCRs. In addition, I still use my Panasonic "Showstopper" and RePlay-5080. Just the same, I'm suprised to find you DishPlayer users in this forum. NEVER HAD TO WORY ABOUT EMAIL VIRUS ENTERING THAT HUGE "MICROSOFT" CENTRAL COMPUTER in CALIFORNIA...YET!
...STILL ENJOY FREEZING A TV FRAME IN ORDER TO EMAIL....STILL ENJOY USE OF THE "RECENT" APPLICATIONS TOO!


----------

